# عندما اتحدث، أنا اعطي معلومات بالسرعة التي اريدها انا



## urdulearner24

لماذا كُتِب "أنا" في نهاية هذه الجملة؟


----------



## jimmysmith560

لقد كتبت هذه الكلمة في اخر الجملة من اجل ان يوضع التركيز على انني (انا - او الشخص الذي يتحدث) هو الشخص الذي يعطي المعلومات بالسرعة التي اريدها​


----------



## Mahaodeh

urdulearner24 said:


> لماذا كُتِب "أنا" في نهاية هذه الجملة؟


أنا توكيد للضمير المستتر الذي يقوم مقام فاعل الفعل أريدُ

أي أنها تؤكد للسامع أن الإرادة إرادتي وليست إرادة أحد آخر.


----------

